# Benzing m1 windows 7 driver problem.



## Kalkbl (May 10, 2010)

So I'm trying to connect my m1 to the computer.
I downloaded all the software off the disk.
I plug the computer in and it finds it and then says device 
not installed.
I went to the webpage and download the driver for windows 7 from there. Still not working.
I tried it on my laptop which is also running windows 7

No go there so I'm assuming it is the crummy windows 7.
Under my computer it will show it, Says benzing m1.
But if you open it and explore it it has no driver or anything else. When you click update driver And try to search for it it never finds it. Even if you give it the exact location.

Has anybody else had these problems?
Any suggestions?


----------



## soymi69 (Nov 12, 2007)

You probably better off calling Siegel, since they are the only seller in the country.


----------



## Aris (Jul 26, 2010)

Kalkbl said:


> So I'm trying to connect my m1 to the computer.
> I downloaded all the software off the disk.
> I plug the computer in and it finds it and then says device
> not installed.
> ...


i have the same problem.


----------



## Kalkbl (May 10, 2010)

Well Camille at segals. Got me a good driver that worked.
So at least now the computer recognizes it knows what it is.
but the actual program the m1 download still does not work. It will load onto the computer fine but when you plug the m1 clock in.
It says release server not found.
Then when you hit start and try to let it search for the clock connected to the usb port.
After sometime you'll get the windows error that says program has stopped working.
also when you first open the program I get a win serv 2 error code.

Most people in my club do not even hook it to the computer. They just use it as a base clock.
Why the hell would you spend 1250 dollars for a top of the line clock full of features. If you're only gonna use the clock function. And never print a result or compile a list, Or do any training.
You could just buy a basic clock That doesn't have any of those features.


----------



## Kalkbl (May 10, 2010)

Well Camille at segals. Got me a good driver that worked.
So at least now the computer recognizes it and knows what it is.
but the actual program the m1 download still does not work. It will load onto the computer fine but when you plug the m1 clock in.
It says release server not found.
Then when you hit start and try to let it search for the clock connected to the usb port.
After sometime you'll get the windows error that says program has stopped working.
also when you first open the program I get a win serv 2 error code.

Most people in my club do not even hook it to the computer. They just use it as a base clock.
Why the hell would you spend 1250 dollars for a top of the line clock full of features. If you're only gonna use the clock function. And never print a result or compile a list, Or do any training.
You could just buy a basic clock That doesn't have any of those features.


----------



## soymi69 (Nov 12, 2007)

That is why I bought the G-2 most economical clock and it does everything what you need to race your birds, also no battery needed, just plug and play.


----------



## Kalkbl (May 10, 2010)

I had a G2 just sold it because i wanted the extra features for myself to use.


----------



## soymi69 (Nov 12, 2007)

I was thinking about buying the M-1 also good thing I waited, now theres about 5 of us who uses the G-2 and most of the guys that has the M-1 wishes that the g-2 was available when they bought their M-1, actually one of our club member even have an M-1 that broke even our club president is having problem clocking his birds, sometimes the clock missed scanning his birds. I also heard that the Benzing is having problem downloading on newer version computer that is why we in our club still uses an old computer. Hope this help.


----------



## Jerryx4 (Jun 9, 2011)

have you tried the old rick click run as administrator?
quite often the issue with unkniwn software


----------



## Kalkbl (May 10, 2010)

Jerry No I haven't. Is that available to do on win 7.
I am not very computer savy.
And what is up with the registry error Win error code 2 ?


----------



## Jerryx4 (Jun 9, 2011)

Registry error idk but for many programs windows doesn't approve of you just right click on the icon and go 'run as administrator". some programs just seem to work.
If that doesn't you could try compatibility mode. right click on the icon and go to properties and under one of the tabs you can select which operating system it was made for, trying XP works alot as it was a super stable platform.


----------

